# Ringed Gigee Fillet



## Nowski (May 21, 2015)

8" AEB-L fillet knife in Ringed Gidgee and Black Buffalo Horn. Not the best pic of the wood by any means, but man I am loving some Gidgee.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Schroedc (May 21, 2015)

I'm not seeing the picture......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 21, 2015)

Boy I sure am  Nice job Shannon. The Gidgee looks great with the black too. Well done.


----------

